# Thinking Of Selling My Gear



## banora brewer (7/4/12)

Hi brewers, I'm thinking of giving up brewing, just had a few things going on at home, I have got a 20 ltr braumeister, mashmaster mini mill with the new hopper, filter, 4 kegs with bits, 2 fridges, stc 1000, bit of grain, 3 willow fermenters, cpbf,just wondering what sort of price I would get. 
Thanks


----------



## Rowy (7/4/12)

Surely there must be an alternative!


----------



## banora brewer (7/4/12)

I might not get the time to brew again for a while, so it will prob end up in storage


----------



## adraine (7/4/12)

banora brewer said:


> I might not get the time to brew again for a while, so it will prob end up in storage



I'm interested in the braumeister. Pm sent


----------



## banora brewer (7/4/12)

There seems to be alot of interest, just let me sleep on it till tomorrow then I will have a better idea of things. 
Thanks


----------



## kelbygreen (7/4/12)

interested in 2 kegs and taps if you have them


----------



## Carboy (7/4/12)

PM sent re Mill and Hopper if you decide to sell.

Kind regards
C


----------



## matho (7/4/12)

Don't do it


----------



## DU99 (7/4/12)

you just got that braumeister..hope a good night sleep helps


----------



## Brewman_ (7/4/12)

Don't know the situation, but all of you gear will fetch the same money in 3 months or more, so, if you have time sit on it for a while.

Fear


----------



## hsb (7/4/12)

Sell in haste, regret at your leisure. 
It should all hold its value, which will be less than you paid for it.


----------



## mahonya1 (7/4/12)

banora brewer said:


> Hi brewers, I'm thinking of giving up brewing, just had a few things going on at home, I have got a 20 ltr braumeister, mashmaster mini mill with the new hopper, filter, 4 kegs with bits, 2 fridges, stc 1000, bit of grain, 3 willow fermenters, cpbf,just wondering what sort of price I would get.
> Thanks




It'll be a real shame to sell all your gear, you've got some nice stuff. Takes years to accumulate brewing equipment but days to get shut of it. Hopefully you can find a way to keep your stuff and keep on brewing


----------



## SJW (7/4/12)

Dont do it man. I went through a rough time a couple of years ago and stopped brewing altogether for about 12 months. I was going to sell my 3 vessel system and keg set up then but was talked out of it. I am so glad I did not sell it now. The passion is back and I am loving it. 
If things are bad, fair enough, but make sure its your last resort man.

Steve


----------



## petesbrew (7/4/12)

definitely sleep on it.
A Braumeister is the brewing equivalent of a marshall valve stack. (or the equivalent :super: )
It's your call, but I've sold a few assets in the past for a quick buck (guitar, snowboard) and regretted it.


----------



## banora brewer (8/4/12)

Thanks for all of your support, just think I might let things settle for a bit until things get sorted out, it's good to see the brewing brotherhood is alive. 
Cheers bb


----------



## bignath (8/4/12)

Glad to hear it mate.

I don't even know you BB, but when i read your thread last night, the first thing i thought of was exactly what everyone else has already said.
Don't need to tell you how long it takes to set yourself up with a kick ass set of equipment (like yours) and you would seriously regret it in a (insert relevant timescale here...).

You'll obviously have no trouble whatsoever getting rid of that gear as it's all stuff others want, but it may take a shitload of time to replace if you want to kick it off again.

Always best to sleep things over and see what happens when the dust settles.

Hope your situation turns for the better and that you can keep your rig.

All the best,

Nath


----------



## banora brewer (8/4/12)

Big Nath said:


> Glad to hear it mate.
> 
> I don't even know you BB, but when i read your thread last night, the first thing i thought of was exactly what everyone else has already said.
> Don't need to tell you how long it takes to set yourself up with a kick ass set of equipment (like yours) and you would seriously regret it in a (insert relevant timescale here...).
> ...


Thanks Buddy!!!


----------



## BlackRat (8/4/12)

As much as i would love your kit, i would also suggest you hang on for a little while longer.

Hope everything is ok.

BlackRat.


----------



## peaky (8/4/12)

Several months ago I thought I was going to have to sell up all my brewing gear after me and my wife split and I got booted out of the big house and had to move into a 2 bedroom unit. I even drafted a post for AHB of all my gear for sale with pics and everything.

Then I thought, "screw this! I'm not getting rid of my gear because of this crap!"

So what did I do?

Upgraded to double batches of course! :super:

Where there's a will, there's a way....


----------



## the_new_darren (8/4/12)

Yeah, If its because of a woman DONT DO IT.


----------



## peaky (8/4/12)

My issue was a lack of room. Going from a big garage to a 2 bedroom unit took some planning....


----------



## Jazzafish (8/4/12)

BB,

The advantage of a braumiester is they are compact, and can hide in a cupboard and hold value. Sell it at a last resort.


----------



## winkle (8/4/12)

+3 to that lot, keep it in the cupboard for a bit and think of what price you want or is it really necessary to sell.

I'll still get that other bit off ya though, bro  - still going to the swap?.


----------



## banora brewer (8/4/12)

winkle said:


> +3 to that lot, keep it in the cupboard for a bit and think of what price you want or is it really necessary to sell.
> 
> I'll still get that other bit off ya though, bro  - still going to the swap?.


So far so good!!!! I might not have a keg to bring, maybe staying at mums for a while, so no brewing):


----------



## jyo (8/4/12)

Good to hear you can hold on to it all, BB. Having to stop brewing (which I have had to do in the past) can be a depressing experience!

Cheers.


----------



## banora brewer (9/4/12)

Hi guys, I think my sale is on again, just staying at mums this weekend has opened my eyes again on a few things. I need to get a bit healthier, so i don't see me brewing for a while. Seeing I am not at home I can't really get pics of stuff for a few days so watch this space.....


----------



## loikar (9/4/12)

banora brewer said:


> Hi guys, I think my sale is on again, just staying at mums this weekend has opened my eyes again on a few things. I need to get a bit healthier, so i don't see me brewing for a while. Seeing I am not at home I can't really get pics of stuff for a few days so watch this space.....



Rent it to an Extract brewer or someone who want's to go AG.
Payment in beer.

That's how I got into AG. 
I was lent the gear to brew while I slowly gathered my own gear.
I paid rent on the gear by supplying the owner with beer when I could (about a 6pack a week).

It's a good way to get other people up and going and also to keep a good supply of free beer around.
If you're looking to get healthier, then a 6pack over a week will probably do you more good than harm.

BF


----------



## banora brewer (9/4/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Rent it to an Extract brewer or someone who want's to go AG.
> Payment in beer.
> 
> That's how I got into AG.
> ...


That sounds like a good idea, but I have found something that I wish to purchase, I can't see me getting back into the hobby.


----------



## homebrewkid (9/4/12)

DONT DO IT

i have sold 2 toranas for friggin stupid reasons and near bloody cried when they went

keep everything unless you actually cant for some reason




edit actually you can do whatever you want but may i ask what it is you are intending to buy?


----------



## banora brewer (9/4/12)

homebrewkid said:


> DONT DO IT
> 
> i have sold 2 toranas for friggin stupid reasons and near bloody cried when they went
> 
> ...


I have always grown up near the beach, and surf life saving, I went for a paddle this morning on a surf ski, just realised how much I missed it, plus want to spend more time with the family. So I want to buy a racing ski


----------



## homebrewkid (9/4/12)

cool i love the beach spend as much time there as possible [usually when im out and about at work lol]


----------



## matho (9/4/12)

homebrewkid said:


> DONT DO IT
> 
> i have sold 2 toranas for friggin stupid reasons and near bloody cried when they went
> 
> ...



OT:
I have a 2 door LJ in the garage that I have had for 15 years I don't think I could part with it, it has moved with us for 4 house moves, I just have to pull my finger out and fix it up


----------



## banora brewer (9/4/12)

matho said:


> OT:
> I have a 2 door LJ in the garage that I have had for 15 years I don't think I could part with it, it has moved with us for 4 house moves, I just have to pull my finger out and fix it up


I realise what you ate saying, I haven't brewed for about 5 weeks, I think it was becoming more of a chore then a hobby


----------



## poppa joe (9/4/12)

My number Plates are GTR 073....Off the XU1..In Queensland..
On my Ford..In Nowra..
PJ


----------



## alfadog (9/4/12)

just remember: Brews before hoes!


----------



## banora brewer (9/4/12)

Apparently 4 or 5 glasses of beer a night is to much and I am not healthy, when I drive a truck and do deliveries all day. So I have to cut back on my drinking!!!


----------



## kelbygreen (9/4/12)

4-5 hate to say what they say about me lol I done a medical for the mines and the doctor said I need to loose 30kg and only drink 3 times a week and only 2-3 glass when I do. I just laughed and said righto. I am 98kg if I lost 30kg I would be dead! lol I do have muscle under this fat


----------



## eamonnfoley (9/4/12)

Just reduce your brewery output. Swap brewdays for exercise/family activities. Brew/drink in moderation. Try to avoid any knee-jerk reactions you may regret.

Put some soda water on one of your taps.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/4/12)

Mate make a disillusion. :lol: 
If you sell it you wont regret it because regret causes grief.
Sell it move on.
Nev


----------



## petesbrew (9/4/12)

banora brewer said:


> I have always grown up near the beach, and surf life saving, I went for a paddle this morning on a surf ski, just realised how much I missed it, plus want to spend more time with the family. So I want to buy a racing ski


Well, Swapping hobbies isn't a bad thing.


----------



## bum (9/4/12)

Best of luck with the change in lifestyle, BB. Long hard look in the mirror time, by the sound of things. Never easy. All the best.


----------



## Brewman_ (9/4/12)

BB,
I feel your pain.

If you need the money now sell the lot now. Thats the end of it. 
If not.
Pack it all in box, tape it up and put it all away / store at a mates house in the box for later on, somewhere where you will not be tempted to brew for a while. You may come back to it, otherwise sell it later.

Hope things work out.

Fear


----------



## seravitae (10/4/12)

A does not always lead to B, that is, the love of brewing does not always lead to a love of drinking - depends on your personality. 

I've brewed a ton and most people would consider me a non-drinker.

If you've got the tenacity and guts to keep your love of brewing but the choice of drinking, then do so - you will be in a much better position mentally.

One way to make brewing fun but not lead to drinking a lot is maybe offer your goods to a brewpub under charity - repay your power/consumables/grain, and the rest goes to a charity. The less you drink the more people you can help.

Its a pie in the sky idea but i am sure you can see what kind of thought process i'm suggesting

Either way good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## zarniwoop (10/4/12)

I'm not a big drinker but I love beer, I tend to have one after I've been for a run and that's about it. I splurged at a BBQ on Friday and had 4!  

I brew because I like craft beer and enjoy the hobby and process (plus it helps with the cost) but I've found the best time for a beer is post exercise, be that something traditional like running or something more adventurous like surfing. It may be that you need the cash to fund your new interests and only you can decide regarding that but if you're only selling it to get rid of the temptation then consider setting yourself a reward scheme. E.g. "I won't drink anything until I've lost X Kgs and then I'll only have one every second day and then only if I've been surf skiing/swimming etc for that day.

May not work for you but I've found it works for me.


Good luck!


----------



## Jazzafish (10/4/12)

If your feeling the hobby is having a negative effect on your lifestyle, I applaud your decision to make a change. I still think it is possible to keep brewing and drinking less, but if you prefer cold turkey then so be it. 

All the best for the future BB


----------



## mikec (10/4/12)

Give you a hundy for the BM!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/4/12)

mikec said:


> Give you a hundy for the BM!


Grave robber :lol: 
Nev


----------



## mikec (10/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Grave robber :lol:
> Nev


I believe the words you are looking for are "opportunistic bastard".

I was obviously joking Banora Brewer about the offer above.

I can't justify a new one, HOWEVER if I could pick up a Braumeister for $1000 I would jump at it.
I suspect you'll get more though.


----------



## benno1973 (10/4/12)

It's not the end of the world to sell your kit. Given the number of threads on here devoted to ghetto setups, it'd be relatively cheap and easy to get back into the game in 5 years if you wanted to. Grab a few brown pumps, a couple of buckets, SS tube and a kettle and you're away. Who knows, there may be matho braumeister version on the market in a few years!

In the meantime, concentrate on those things that you enjoy, and if kayaking is one of them and it gets you fit at the same time, then that's awesome. Good luck with it...


----------



## eamonnfoley (10/4/12)

zarniwoop said:


> but I've found the best time for a beer is post exercise,



You should try it during exercise, works a treat. I lift weights in the garage while knocking back one or two!


----------



## mikec (10/4/12)

foles said:


> You should try it during exercise, works a treat. I lift weights in the garage while knocking back one or two!



I exercise one arm at a time, each weight is just under a kilogram, counting the glass.


----------



## bignath (10/4/12)

mikec said:


> I exercise one arm at a time, each weight is just under a kilogram, counting the glass.




Yeah, but how many reps do you do?


----------



## mikec (10/4/12)

Big Nath said:


> Yeah, but how many reps do you do?



Irrelevant.


----------



## seamad (10/4/12)

Youd be chasing your tail, the more reps you do the more you need to do :lol:


----------



## pk.sax (10/4/12)

Move on mate. If the urge to drink your own strikes again, there is the $19 pot and voile. Don't need much more to knock out a small batch to enjoy on occasion.
Although, living in Queensland and not drinking is a tough ask...


----------



## mccuaigm (10/4/12)

Hey BB,

You gotta do what's best for you mate, has been a bit similar here of late. Brewing has taken a backseat & I have been surfing heaps again & loving it. The only downside is, I have less time to brew with being away for extra hours at the beach & trying to keep a good work life balance.

Not gonna part with any of my gear though, I own it all, it can sit there for however long I want & will be there whenever I feel like knocking out a brew.

If you can afford to get the ski & keep your gear, then happy days I reckon.

Give me a yell if ya need to chat about it mate.


----------



## popmedium (10/4/12)

I found that I'd started to associate drinking with relaxation. So after work every day I'd relax with a bunch of beers. The harder I worked, the more I drank. It never got out of hand but I was unhealthy and it started to effect other parts of my life so I made a change and cut back heaps - 1 beer a night with 2 alcohol free nights a week. Gym most days.

Sounds like you're making some necessary decisions and I wish you all the best. You're health is most important, after all.

joel


----------



## banora brewer (10/4/12)

joel connolly said:


> I found that I'd started to associate drinking with relaxation. So after work every day I'd relax with a bunch of beers. The harder I worked, the more I drank. It never got out of hand but I was unhealthy and it started to effect other parts of my life so I made a change and cut back heaps - 1 beer a night with 2 alcohol free nights a week. Gym most days.
> 
> Sounds like you're making some necessary decisions and I wish you all the best. You're health is most important, after all.
> 
> joel


You hit the nail on the head!!!!


----------



## Deebo (10/4/12)

With a baby on the way my brewing time willl surely decrease so, as a community service I will offer myself to drink peoples beer so that they may drink less and lead a healthy happy life but continue to brew.
Conditions: Must be decent beer and must be sent to me.


----------



## kelbygreen (10/4/12)

lol deebo. You will find time to brew even with a little one. Its good infact as they get you up at 5 am and your back in bed with them at 10 am . My little one can spend 4 hours easy in the back yard digging up the dead pot plants and 90% the time you dont have to be in there, so it can be done. Of coarse if they wanna make trouble its when your 1 deg of strike temp or trying to fly sparge by hand lol. 

I want to get fitter have done for years lost 8 kg about 8 months ago but havnt been on a scale since and started drinking the same as I did lol I am still trying to eat healthier but need to cut back and get active a little more. Lest then I wont have to brew as often.


----------



## peaky (10/4/12)

I reckon worrying about being unhealthy does just as much damage as being unhealthy (probably even causes it!). Or maybe I just don't care about my health! Mind you I spend at least 3 hours a week spearfishing in the ocean, hopefully this counters my daily tipple habit.
If not, oh well....


----------



## the_new_darren (10/4/12)

Its easy to think (or be told) that drinking is the "root of all your evils" to find that once you have stopped drinking and sold your gear its "you spend too much time -insert new leisure activity here-".

Enjoy what you do, you only live once.

cheers

tnd


----------



## doon (10/4/12)

The good thing about home brew is the hangovers aren't that bad or non existent which means if I drink during the week I can still make it to the gym.


----------



## bum (10/4/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Its easy to think (or be told) that drinking is the "root of all your evils" to find that once you have stopped drinking and sold your gear its "you spend too much time -insert new leisure activity here-".


It is pretty funny how many of your posts underscore the reasons for your sig.


----------



## browndog (10/4/12)

bum said:


> It is pretty funny how many of your posts underscore the reasons for your sig.



a lot of assumptions there Bum, bit below the belt.


----------



## bum (10/4/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Do some reading SIMPLETON


I did do some reading - that is what I am basing my statements on. The raw misogyny did my head in, frankly.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/4/12)

Guys I have cleaned up the personal attacks.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/4/12)

Shame to see you stopping brewing mate. Hope things pick up for you Jase. Have you got any prices on your gear yet? Not that I want anything just thought it might help it to sell if you have a price against it.

Cheers Brad


----------



## the_new_darren (11/4/12)

bum said:


> I did do some reading - that is what I am basing my statements on. The raw misogyny did my head in, frankly.




Did you not mean misandry?

That is what the Family Court is about


----------



## HoppingMad (11/4/12)

Banora,

Sam Caligione (Brewer/SalesPR Guy - Dogfishhead brewery Delaware USA) has always brewed with a rowing machine in the corner of his brewery since his early days when he started out with a little 3 vessel number to do his test batches.

He enjoys a beer, and making one too, but instead of sitting around waiting for boils & steeps he just gets on the machine and gets a healthy dose of exercise.

You can mix business and pleasure!  

That said, if you reckon the brewing life ain't for you and the surf is calling, good luck to you. Everyone here shares a love of brewing so we're all biased in wanting you to stay, but if the love is no longer there, it's probably better you move on and find a new mountain to climb.

Cheers & beers,

Hopper.


----------



## banora brewer (11/4/12)

Hi guys, first of all thanks for your kind words, I will try and get some prices up tonight, I haven't been at home. 
Thanks


----------

